# االاقسام العامة > منبر الثقافة والادب >  >  عــــبـــيــد خطف

## الشمشار

*سلام من الله عليكم
 كنت قد كتبت بوست قبل عده ايام في خذا المنتدي باسم في حديقه النخيل دعاره عديييل 
وكعادتي دائما ما اناقش ما اكتب مع خاصتي واصدقائي من خارج المنتديات ومن خلال تعليقاتهم علي البوست او فكره البوست ومع تعليقات رواد المنتدي اكون قد كونت فكره او ظهرت لي جوانب آخري في الموضوع علي مناقشتها او البحث عنها 
جمعتني جلسه جميله مع ثنائي الامل الجميل فارس التوم وغفران معتصم مقدمي برنامج بصمه شباب في القناه كنا نتحدث عن مواضيع الحلقات التي صورت والتي هم بصدد تصويرها انتهزت الفرصه قلت ليهم انتو برنامجكم ده عن الشباب شايفين الزلط الجنبنا ده قالو لي ايوه 
قلت ليهم اسمو شنو ؟
اندهش فارس وقال لي اسمو عبيد ختم 
قلت لي ابدا اسمو عبيد خطف 
ضحكت غفران وقالت لي دي جديده كيف يعني اسمو عبيد خطف وقعدت احكي ليهم كيف الاسم الجميل اسم الشهيد عبيد ختم تحول بفعل بنات واولاد حواء من عبيد ختم الي عبيد خطف 
والقصه بسيطه البت تقيف في الشارع اتوستوب لامن يجي صاحب النصيب وتركب معاه لو هو زول ناقش الموضوع بتعمل الدايره تعملو في عربيتها ديك معاهو وتاخد الفيهو النصيب 
اما لو زول زي حالتك كده يالبتقرا في البوست زول بخاف الله اها طوالي بتخيرك يا تديها الفيهو النصيب ياتكورك ولو كوركت امه لااله الا الله دي كلها بتقع فيك ضرب لامن يبين ليك صاحب وعندنا في مجتمعنا نظريه انو الانثي دائما علي حق 
يعني ياميته وخراب ديار ((تمارس الرذيله  وتدفع ))يا خشمك كارس تدفع ولاعلي كيفك ده عبيد خطف  ياجماعه الماسمع بعد سمع وعمايل البنات البلبسن احلي ماعندهن  ويتمكيجن  ويجرو الشارع 
لامن خلو الناس يتغاضو عن فضيله فضل الظهر عشان الكبه ((بضم الكاف )) ما تجيهم في رقبتهم 
اها انا منتظر مداخلاتكم قبل اوريكم فارس وغفران قالو في الموضوع ده شنو ؟
انا منتظر 

*

----------


## mozamel1

*أين شرطة النظام العام؟ وأين اولياء الامور؟ 
*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*الشمشار ...
دائما تتطرق الى المواضيع التى تهم الجميع ويسكت عنها الجميع ..عبيد ختم شارع الغرائب والعجائب .. رغم وجود الالاف من وسائل المواصلات من حافلات المركز الكبرى والحاج يوسف والميناء البرى والسوق الشعبى اضافة للركشات والامجادات والهايسات ..
وقوف البنت منفردة وبعيدة عن المحطات يثير الاقوال وتوخذ الفكرة مسبقة عن نوعية تفكير هذه البنت .. واياك ما حدث مع مرة ...
بعد ساعات الدوام اعمل بعربة اجرة (امجاد) وبعد المغرب ارتكز بالقرب من مطعم سيدى بيه وبالصدفة اكتشفت ان باحته الامامية هى تجمع لكل خاطفة طريقة والغريبة انو يتعارفنا وكأنها شبكة منظمة والاغرب افتخار كل واحدة منهن بكمية النقود التى جمعتها مع ذكر التفاصيل دون حياء ..ومرة جمعت شجاعتى وسالت احدهن وكان شكلها بت ناس ومن اسرة كمان ....(ليه كدة) ..كانت الاجابة على قدر السؤال (الدنيا دايرة كدة) ...
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزينة عرشه ومداد كلماته ..
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*الحبيب الشمشار كل ماذكرته حقيقة وواقع للأسف الشديد ... أصبحت الرذيلة تمارس نهاراً جهاراً ( وعلي عينك يا تاجر ) ...

كورنر :
زي دي قيف ليها ولا تتردد .. لو طلعت بت ناس تكون كسبت فيها الأجر ووصلتها .. ولو طلعت ( ما بت ناس ) خليها تركب برضو وما تقيف ليها إلا في القسم ...

*

----------


## الجرافى كومر

*لزوم الهواء شنو يا ودكوبر 24
*

----------


## RED PLANET

*بعد ما نعمل العربية
بعدين نشوف نعمل شنو
                        	*

----------


## امجد قنتي

*شمشار 

ههههه والله يا استاذ كلامك دا كان زمان لما الدير يختف يمشي عبيد ختف ولا المطار 

والله هسا في شارع بيتكم حق الترااااب تختف 

وعادي البت يوصلوها لحد باب بيتا زوول من ناس بيتم يتكلم ماف لانهم بكون الود عاطل والابو طلع معاش 

وماقادرين يكفو مصاريفم ومصاريف البيت والبت تصرف عليهم يعني بالدارجي كدا بقينا مصرين والاولاد عيونم مكثره 

والاغرب من زلك انو الود العاطل يكلم اختو الداعره ع شان تجيب ليهو صاحبتا فلانه السمحه دييك عديييل كدا 

والله 


لك تحايا مخطوفه
*

----------


## yassirali66

*لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
اهذا في سوداننا الحبيب؟
*

----------


## alhawii

*أكان كدى نحنا ماااااا راجعين السودان ده
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*الشوارع كتيرة   يا الشمشار
يعنى
ما شارع عبيد ختف براهو
فى بحرى برضو فو شوارع
وفى أم درمان برضو فى شوارع


ورغم حملات النظام العام
برضو
الحال فى حالو


يبقى السؤال الحقيقى

هل الحل فى حملات النظام العام..؟؟؟


أم

فى توفير فرص العيش الكريم ..؟؟


البنية قالت لى أخونا الجرافى

( الدنيا بقت دايرة كدا )



يعنى لو لقت الفرصة الافضل
ما كان عملت كدا
*

----------


## الجيلي شاور محمد

*كلامك كله صاح ياشمشار للأسف ونحن نعيش في الدولة الاسلاميه ودي سياسات الإسلاميين ....في تشويه للاسلام اكتر من كدة ؟؟؟؟المشاكل كتييييييرة ودي واحدة من افرازات المشاكل ولو ماصحي الشعب السوداني تاني ماحتقوم ليه قائمة ....قارن بين السوداني حتي بداية التسعينات واليوم ستجد تغيير كبير وخطير ....كذب ونفاق (مفتح) ....سرقة أموال الناس الغلابة بالباطل وبنا الفلل والأبراج والسيارات الفارهه (ود فلان نجيض ) بعدين عبيد ختف دة بقي شغل مصاريف ساي أمشي مصر وامشي دبي وشوف السودانيات والله تمشي تقوم الشاعر القال (تصور كيف يكون الحال لو ماكنت سوداني ؟؟) من قبرة وتقول ليه يكون احسن حال ....بلد تتغير بكل هذه التفاصيل تستباح فيها الرذيله ويستمرا فيها الحرام ولا احد يقوم ذلك ولو باضعف الايمان نتوقع ان ينزل الله عليها غضبه وهو مانراه في ضنك العيش والذل والقهر وضياع الشباب وتجهيلهم ....ياحبيب الوجع رااااااقد ....اللهم ارفع مقتك وغضبك عنا اميييين يارب العالمين .
                        	*

----------


## غندور

*
*

----------


## قنوان

*كلكم راعي وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته
انتو دوركم شنو واكيد البنات ديل اخوانهم بيناتكم
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اكتر حاجه محيراني انو في اولاد برضو بيعملو كده مش البنات بس
يعني مصيبة اكبر 
*

----------


## hamdi73

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كلكم راعي وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته
انتو دوركم شنو واكيد البنات ديل اخوانهم بيناتكم




:secret: :hippy: :dn3: :21:
                        	*

----------


## قنوان

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة hamdi73
					

:secret: :hippy: :dn3: :21:



 :1 (54):
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*والله موضوع مهم للغايه  ونحنا السودانيين اتعودنا المواضيع الحساسه الزي دي بنزوق منها وما بناقشها الا مع اولاد جنسنا وبتكون في حاه بتاعت سخريه يعني ونسه شباب ولا شابات لكن ظاهره الدعاره في العاصمه تستوجب الناس تقيف وتعالج المشكله لانو بالجد الحاجه دي بقت مخجله شديد في مره انا كنتا بالليل معاي عمي بالعربيه الساعه 12 باليل لقينا بتيين في الشارع واقفات ممكيجات ولابسات هدوم زي المالابسات حاجه عمي استغرب من انو بنات في الشارع مواعيد زي دي اصر علي انو لازم نشيل البنات ديل ونشوف مشكلهتم شنو انا طبعا رفضتا لانو الستره والفضيحه متباريات لما اصر علي شديد وعصرني وريتو عديل البنات ديل هم شنو بعد ماسمع كلامك سكت وقال لي حاجه قال لي البنات ديل ما جايات من كوكب تاني ولا من دوله البنات ديل في النهايه بناتنا وفيهم اقربانا احتمال مادام هم سودانيات  حقو الاسر تقيف مع روحها حبه وخوانهم واهلم يشغلوا قلبهم حبه ويغيرو علي سمعتم ومايدفنوا راسهم في الرمله وحقوا الحكومه تعمل ليها حبه همه
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Aladdin
					

والله موضوع مهم للغايه ونحنا السودانيين اتعودنا المواضيع الحساسه الزي دي بنزوق منها وما بناقشها الا مع اولاد جنسنا وبتكون في حاه بتاعت سخريه يعني ونسه شباب ولا شابات لكن ظاهره الدعاره في العاصمه تستوجب الناس تقيف وتعالج المشكله لانو بالجد الحاجه دي بقت مخجله شديد في مره انا كنتا بالليل معاي عمي بالعربيه الساعه 12 باليل لقينا بتيين في الشارع واقفات ممكيجات ولابسات هدوم زي المالابسات حاجه عمي استغرب من انو بنات في الشارع مواعيد زي دي اصر علي انو لازم نشيل البنات ديل ونشوف مشكلهتم شنو انا طبعا رفضتا لانو الستره والفضيحه متباريات لما اصر علي شديد وعصرني وريتو عديل البنات ديل هم شنو بعد ماسمع كلامك سكت وقال لي حاجه قال لي البنات ديل ما جايات من كوكب تاني ولا من دوله البنات ديل في النهايه بناتنا وفيهم اقربانا احتمال مادام هم سودانيات حقو الاسر تقيف مع روحها حبه وخوانهم واهلم يشغلوا قلبهم حبه ويغيرو علي سمعتم ومايدفنوا راسهم في الرمله وحقوا الحكومه تعمل ليها حبه همه



 والله دي مشكلة السودان بصرحة كدة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اها عمك وصلم ولا لا
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

اكتر حاجه محيراني انو في اولاد برضو بيعملو كده مش البنات بس
يعني مصيبة اكبر 



 السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
لا حولا ولا قوة الا بالله ، تفتكر لانو العرس صعب ومكلف ولا ليه بعملو كدة
                        	*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة قنوان
					

كلكم راعي وكلكم مسؤول عن رعيته
انتو دوركم شنو واكيد البنات ديل اخوانهم بيناتكم



 السلام عليكمورحمة الله
والله انا دوري في بيتنا وحدود مسئوليتي ، لن اسمح بتجاوز بنت للبس الشرعي ( المسئول عنهم )






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة غندور
					





 والله عندك حق لازم نعلن الطوارئ






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجيلي شاور محمد
					

كلامك كله صاح ياشمشار للأسف ونحن نعيش في الدولة الاسلاميه ودي سياسات الإسلاميين ....في تشويه للاسلام اكتر من كدة ؟؟؟؟المشاكل كتييييييرة ودي واحدة من افرازات المشاكل ولو ماصحي الشعب السوداني تاني ماحتقوم ليه قائمة ....قارن بين السوداني حتي بداية التسعينات واليوم ستجد تغيير كبير وخطير ....كذب ونفاق (مفتح) ....سرقة أموال الناس الغلابة بالباطل وبنا الفلل والأبراج والسيارات الفارهه (ود فلان نجيض ) بعدين عبيد ختف دة بقي شغل مصاريف ساي أمشي مصر وامشي دبي وشوف السودانيات والله تمشي تقوم الشاعر القال (تصور كيف يكون الحال لو ماكنت سوداني ؟؟) من قبرة وتقول ليه يكون احسن حال ....بلد تتغير بكل هذه التفاصيل تستباح فيها الرذيله ويستمرا فيها الحرام ولا احد يقوم ذلك ولو باضعف الايمان نتوقع ان ينزل الله عليها غضبه وهو مانراه في ضنك العيش والذل والقهر وضياع الشباب وتجهيلهم ....ياحبيب الوجع رااااااقد ....اللهم ارفع مقتك وغضبك عنا اميييين يارب العالمين .



 والله السودانيين برة كانو زمان عندهم قيمة وماسكين البلاد وزراء ومدراء مكاتب امن وداخل القصور ، ولكن الان اختلف الامر قلت هذه القيمة ان لم تنعدم تماما






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الشمشار
					

سلام من الله عليكم
كنت قد كتبت بوست قبل عده ايام في خذا المنتدي باسم في حديقه النخيل دعاره عديييل 
وكعادتي دائما ما اناقش ما اكتب مع خاصتي واصدقائي من خارج المنتديات ومن خلال تعليقاتهم علي البوست او فكره البوست ومع تعليقات رواد المنتدي اكون قد كونت فكره او ظهرت لي جوانب آخري في الموضوع علي مناقشتها او البحث عنها 
جمعتني جلسه جميله مع ثنائي الامل الجميل فارس التوم وغفران معتصم مقدمي برنامج بصمه شباب في القناه كنا نتحدث عن مواضيع الحلقات التي صورت والتي هم بصدد تصويرها انتهزت الفرصه قلت ليهم انتو برنامجكم ده عن الشباب شايفين الزلط الجنبنا ده قالو لي ايوه 
قلت ليهم اسمو شنو ؟
اندهش فارس وقال لي اسمو عبيد ختم 
قلت لي ابدا اسمو عبيد خطف 
ضحكت غفران وقالت لي دي جديده كيف يعني اسمو عبيد خطف وقعدت احكي ليهم كيف الاسم الجميل اسم الشهيد عبيد ختم تحول بفعل بنات واولاد حواء من عبيد ختم الي عبيد خطف 
والقصه بسيطه البت تقيف في الشارع اتوستوب لامن يجي صاحب النصيب وتركب معاه لو هو زول ناقش الموضوع بتعمل الدايره تعملو في عربيتها ديك معاهو وتاخد الفيهو النصيب 
اما لو زول زي حالتك كده يالبتقرا في البوست زول بخاف الله اها طوالي بتخيرك يا تديها الفيهو النصيب ياتكورك ولو كوركت امه لااله الا الله دي كلها بتقع فيك ضرب لامن يبين ليك صاحب وعندنا في مجتمعنا نظريه انو الانثي دائما علي حق 
يعني ياميته وخراب ديار ((تمارس الرذيله وتدفع ))يا خشمك كارس تدفع ولاعلي كيفك ده عبيد خطف ياجماعه الماسمع بعد سمع وعمايل البنات البلبسن احلي ماعندهن ويتمكيجن ويجرو الشارع 
لامن خلو الناس يتغاضو عن فضيله فضل الظهر عشان الكبه ((بضم الكاف )) ما تجيهم في رقبتهم 
اها انا منتظر مداخلاتكم قبل اوريكم فارس وغفران قالو في الموضوع ده شنو ؟
انا منتظر 




 والله يا الشمشار ما عرفتك مخرج ولا شاب عادي ( النخيل وراكب مواصلات ) ههههههههه
بس بستنتج من كلامك انك لسة ما عرست
نرجع لموضوعك اممم ارجع ما ذكرا لسببين :
الاول : الظروف الاقتصادية ووالعطالة بالكووووووووووووم .
الثاني : تكاليف الزواج الباهظة مما يجعل الشاب للبحث عن وسائل اخري ليشبع حاجته الطبيعية .






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

الشمشار ...
دائما تتطرق الى المواضيع التى تهم الجميع ويسكت عنها الجميع ..عبيد ختم شارع الغرائب والعجائب .. رغم وجود الالاف من وسائل المواصلات من حافلات المركز الكبرى والحاج يوسف والميناء البرى والسوق الشعبى اضافة للركشات والامجادات والهايسات ..
وقوف البنت منفردة وبعيدة عن المحطات يثير الاقوال وتوخذ الفكرة مسبقة عن نوعية تفكير هذه البنت .. واياك ما حدث مع مرة ...
بعد ساعات الدوام اعمل بعربة اجرة (امجاد) وبعد المغرب ارتكز بالقرب من مطعم سيدى بيه وبالصدفة اكتشفت ان باحته الامامية هى تجمع لكل خاطفة طريقة والغريبة انو يتعارفنا وكأنها شبكة منظمة والاغرب افتخار كل واحدة منهن بكمية النقود التى جمعتها مع ذكر التفاصيل دون حياء ..ومرة جمعت شجاعتى وسالت احدهن وكان شكلها بت ناس ومن اسرة كمان ....(ليه كدة) ..كانت الاجابة على قدر السؤال (الدنيا دايرة كدة) ...
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزينة عرشه ومداد كلماته ..



 والله كلام عجيب خالص






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الحبيب الشمشار كل ماذكرته حقيقة وواقع للأسف الشديد ... أصبحت الرذيلة تمارس نهاراً جهاراً ( وعلي عينك يا تاجر ) ...

كورنر :
زي دي قيف ليها ولا تتردد .. لو طلعت بت ناس تكون كسبت فيها الأجر ووصلتها .. ولو طلعت ( ما بت ناس ) خليها تركب برضو وما تقيف ليها إلا في القسم ...



 والله حل برضو بس حتستناك لحدي ما تصل الشرطة ؟
واذا وصلت وجرت قدامك وقالت انك انت الاتحرشت بيها تطير وين ؟
الله المستعان .. والله يهيدهن ويهدي شبابنا






 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

الشوارع كتيرة يا الشمشار
يعنى
ما شارع عبيد ختف براهو
فى بحرى برضو فو شوارع
وفى أم درمان برضو فى شوارع


ورغم حملات النظام العام
برضو
الحال فى حالو


يبقى السؤال الحقيقى

هل الحل فى حملات النظام العام..؟؟؟


أم

فى توفير فرص العيش الكريم ..؟؟


البنية قالت لى أخونا الجرافى

( الدنيا بقت دايرة كدا )



يعنى لو لقت الفرصة الافضل
ما كان عملت كدا



 الحل في الاتنين + تيسير الزواج يا معتز
                        	*

----------


## Aladdin

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خالد عيساوي
					

والله دي مشكلة السودان بصرحة كدة
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اها عمك وصلم ولا لا



  عمي كضم لحدي ماوصلنا البيت تاني خشموا مافتحوا
                        	*

----------


## jafaros

*مش كدة وبس في أكتر من كدة بكتير  حتي الأولاد بقت عندهم الظاهرة القبيحة دي .
ونظرة بسيطة ع الفيس بوك لما تتعرف علي شاب جديد أول حاجة بسألك (نوعك شنو) ودي تحتها عشرة خطوط بالأحمر
‏ دا علي الفيسبوك أما علي الشارع فحدث ولاحرج والمصيبة إنها ما من شباب ولكن من رجال كبار يركبون سيارات فارهة
وقد حصلت لي شخصيا في شارع العرضة الساعة الواحدة صباحا و كنت راجع من مقابر حمد النيل متجه لبحري  ودي قصة براها
                        	*

----------


## asimayis

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
*

----------


## ابو راما

*حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل
 لنا عودة
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mozamel1
					

أين شرطة النظام العام؟ وأين اولياء الامور؟ 



انا ذاتي بسال معاك منور مزمل 1
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

الشمشار ...
دائما تتطرق الى المواضيع التى تهم الجميع ويسكت عنها الجميع ..عبيد ختم شارع الغرائب والعجائب .. رغم وجود الالاف من وسائل المواصلات من حافلات المركز الكبرى والحاج يوسف والميناء البرى والسوق الشعبى اضافة للركشات والامجادات والهايسات ..
وقوف البنت منفردة وبعيدة عن المحطات يثير الاقوال وتوخذ الفكرة مسبقة عن نوعية تفكير هذه البنت .. واياك ما حدث مع مرة ...
بعد ساعات الدوام اعمل بعربة اجرة (امجاد) وبعد المغرب ارتكز بالقرب من مطعم سيدى بيه وبالصدفة اكتشفت ان باحته الامامية هى تجمع لكل خاطفة طريقة والغريبة انو يتعارفنا وكأنها شبكة منظمة والاغرب افتخار كل واحدة منهن بكمية النقود التى جمعتها مع ذكر التفاصيل دون حياء ..ومرة جمعت شجاعتى وسالت احدهن وكان شكلها بت ناس ومن اسرة كمان ....(ليه كدة) ..كانت الاجابة على قدر السؤال (الدنيا دايرة كدة) ...
سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه وزينة عرشه ومداد كلماته ..



هههههههه الدنيا دايره شنو؟؟؟ لا اله الا الله فعلا شر البليه مايضحك 
منور يا جرافي وشكرا ع الاضافه القيمه 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبدالعزيز24
					

الحبيب الشمشار كل ماذكرته حقيقة وواقع للأسف الشديد ... أصبحت الرذيلة تمارس نهاراً جهاراً ( وعلي عينك يا تاجر ) ...

كورنر :
زي دي قيف ليها ولا تتردد .. لو طلعت بت ناس تكون كسبت فيها الأجر ووصلتها .. ولو طلعت ( ما بت ناس ) خليها تركب برضو وما تقيف ليها إلا في القسم ...




صدقني يا عبد العزيز تقيف بيها في القسم الا تكوس البحلك تتلبط فيك وتقول سوي لي وعمل لي 
يعني كده ووب وكده ووبيين 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

لزوم الهواء شنو يا ودكوبر 24



؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ههههههههههههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة RED PLANET
					

بعد ما نعمل العربية
بعدين نشوف نعمل شنو



ههههههههههه بااااااالغت يعني انت عندك ال....... هههههههه 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امجد قنتي
					

شمشار 

ههههه والله يا استاذ كلامك دا كان زمان لما الدير يختف يمشي عبيد ختف ولا المطار 

والله هسا في شارع بيتكم حق الترااااب تختف 

وعادي البت يوصلوها لحد باب بيتا زوول من ناس بيتم يتكلم ماف لانهم بكون الود عاطل والابو طلع معاش 

وماقادرين يكفو مصاريفم ومصاريف البيت والبت تصرف عليهم يعني بالدارجي كدا بقينا مصرين والاولاد عيونم مكثره 

والاغرب من زلك انو الود العاطل يكلم اختو الداعره ع شان تجيب ليهو صاحبتا فلانه السمحه دييك عديييل كدا 

والله 


لك تحايا مخطوفه



هههههههههههه يخرب بيت شيطانك هههههههه تعرف القلتو انت ده حاصل والبقول ما حاصل كذاااااااب 
منور ياباشا 
ولك تحايا الوف 

*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة yassirali66
					

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله
اهذا في سوداننا الحبيب؟



بيحصل واكتر من كده بيحصل بي امانه انا خجلت افصل اكتر واللبيب بالاشاره يفهم 
منور يسوري 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة alhawii
					

أكان كدى نحنا ماااااا راجعين السودان ده



لالالالا ترجع تصلح معانا المايل 
*

----------


## الشمشار

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة معتز المكى
					

الشوارع كتيرة   يا الشمشار
يعنى
ما شارع عبيد ختف براهو
فى بحرى برضو فو شوارع
وفى أم درمان برضو فى شوارع


ورغم حملات النظام العام
برضو
الحال فى حالو


يبقى السؤال الحقيقى

هل الحل فى حملات النظام العام..؟؟؟


أم

فى توفير فرص العيش الكريم ..؟؟


البنية قالت لى أخونا الجرافى

( الدنيا بقت دايرة كدا )



يعنى لو لقت الفرصة الافضل
ما كان عملت كدا



صدقني برضها بتعمل الحره تموت ولا تأكل من ثديها 

*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الجرافى كومر
					

لزوم الهواء شنو يا ودكوبر 24



الجماعة مسخنين شوية قلنا نديها fresh air ...

:624293::624293::624293:
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
والله العظيم السودان دا اتسحر
                        	*

----------


## ابومحمد البركة

*تعرف يتصفح في البوست ومامصدق
ياربي الناس دية بتتكلم جد والله بتهظر
ياخ طلعنة من السودان في اوائل التسعينات
كلام بالشكل البتحكو فيه ده مافي نهائي
والبت الماكويسة معروفة لكن اختلاط الحابل
بالنابل دية ياها المشكلة وبالفعل مشكلة 
كبيرة وعويصة يجب الاهتمام بحلها
وماندفن راسنه في الرمل .
*

----------


## خالد عيساوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابومحمد البركة
					

تعرف يتصفح في البوست ومامصدق
ياربي الناس دية بتتكلم جد والله بتهظر
ياخ طلعنة من السودان في اوائل التسعينات
كلام بالشكل البتحكو فيه ده مافي نهائي
والبت الماكويسة معروفة لكن اختلاط الحابل
بالنابل دية ياها المشكلة وبالفعل مشكلة 
كبيرة وعويصة يجب الاهتمام بحلها
وماندفن راسنه في الرمل .



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ما لم تحل المشاكل الاقتصادية لا يوجد حل ملموس
الا من رحم ربي طبعا ( الاسر المتدينة من الاصل ) .
                        	*

----------

